# [sys-auth/polkit-0.96-r1] compilation failed

## bouyafa

Bonjour,

polkit ne compile pas ici auriez vous une indication : 

```
 CCLD   libpolkit-private.la

/bin/grep: /usr/lib/libdbus-glib-1.la: No such file or directory

/bin/sed: can't read /usr/lib/libdbus-glib-1.la: No such file or directory

libtool: link: `/usr/lib/libdbus-glib-1.la' is not a valid libtool archive

make[4]: *** [libpolkit-private.la] Erreur 1

make[4]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/sys-auth/polkit-0.96-r1/work/polkit-0.96/src/polkit »

make[3]: *** [all] Erreur 2

make[3]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/sys-auth/polkit-0.96-r1/work/polkit-0.96/src/polkit »

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[2]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/sys-auth/polkit-0.96-r1/work/polkit-0.96/src »

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/sys-auth/polkit-0.96-r1/work/polkit-0.96 »

make: *** [all] Erreur 2

emake failed

```

Une erreur avec un lien sur libdbus-glib-1.la apperement ...

----------

## ghoti

Trois secondes de recherche  :Wink: 

----------

## bouyafa

Super ça marche merci beaucoup.

----------

